# _INS0432._mp.exe



## scubanick (14. April 2004)

Hallo hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, 
habe das problem wenn ich versuche software zu installieren, dass ich ständig folgende fehlermeldung wärend der install. bekomme:
_ins0432._mp.exe hat fehler verursacht und wird geschlossen......

habe win 2k service pack 4!


bin um jede antwort dankbar



greets nico


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. April 2004)

Den Dateinamen in Google eingegeben und siehe da, der erste Link führt direkt in die Support-Datenbank von Microsoft ....

Microsoft Supportdatenbank 

Ich freu mich so, dass es Google gibt.

Nitro


----------



## scubanick (15. April 2004)

*hilft nicht*

bei google hab ich nachgesehen aber das hat auch nicht geholfen ( der support tip von ms)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. April 2004)

scubanick: Halte dich bitte an die Netiquette und an den großen roten Kasten unter dem Antwort-Feld, danke.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (20. April 2004)

scubanick,

Du schreibst zwar, dass der Tip angeblich nicht geholfen hat, schreibst jedoch nicht, ob Du die Fehlerbehebung der Microsoft Knowledgebase ausgeführt hast!
Weiter solltest Du informieren, welche Software (Name, Versionsnummer   ) Du versuchst zu installieren, damit Dir vielleicht jemand helfen kann! Versuche bei einer Fehlerbeschreibung möglichst viel davon zu erklären, dann ist eine Hilfe um so warscheinlicher!


----------

